# iPad as a Remote Control for DirecTV??



## Bob Heymann (Jan 29, 2007)

I saw a video with Brian Roberts of Comcast using an iPad as a remote control for the Comcast set top box.

Is DirecTV working on something like this?


----------



## chrisfowler99 (Aug 23, 2006)

I'd rather have DirecTV2iPad...


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

Why would u want 2? The ipad would make for an awful remote. Maybe if you could pull up the guide and dvr list on it and it would send the commands to the box but to use as a remote would stupid imo.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Sim-X said:


> Why would u want 2? The ipad would make for an awful remote.* Maybe if you could pull up the guide and dvr list on it and it would send the commands to the box* but to use as a remote would stupid imo.


I think that's the idea.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Here is the link concerning the comcast iPad app

http://http://9to5mac.com/comcast_gets_it

Slightly different than the directv app -- you can change channels with comcast and "share" what you're watching with a friend. Not sure why you would want too though.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Not sure about the iPad app, but I did download the Comcast iPhone app to my dad's phone a while back and it seemed pretty useful the little bit I used it. They are finally able to do things like set recordings from their phone, which I have been able to do for a long time now.

As far as controlling your home theater equipment with an iPad, iPhone, or iPod touch, there are a lot of companies working on this right now, but most of them are pretty advanced and aren't real cheap. The iPad looks like it is going to be big with integrated systems and will start to challenge the big dogs like Crestron etc (although they are just coming up with their own apps you buy to work on it).


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

The only iPad I would be even remotely interested in is the 64GB Wi-Fi + 3G. Unfortunately, the $829 asking price is robbery. No thank you...I'll take a Harmony please. If I want an iPad functionality I'll get a netbook for a quarter the cost.


----------



## rjdude (Mar 9, 2005)

There's also FLPR for iPhone and I'm hoping will work with the iPad. This add-on antenna piece (sold at Best Buy) connects to your device and turns it into a universal programmable remote (the FLPR App from iTunes is free) -- no need to connect to computer to program and offers macros. The small iPhone screen made it less ideal there but the larger iPad screen should be great if they can support the iPad.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

rjdude said:


> There's also FLPR for iPhone and I'm hoping will work with the iPad. This add-on antenna piece (sold at Best Buy) connects to your device and turns it into a universal programmable remote (the FLPR App from iTunes is free) -- no need to connect to computer to program and offers macros. The small iPhone screen made it less ideal there but the larger iPad screen should be great if they can support the iPad.


I can confirm the D* iPhone app works on the Ipad. Love my iPad


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The 'Redeye' is a stand alone dock for an iPhone that takes wi-fi commands and resends as IR to most any remote database - doesn't have to have the iPhone docked. There's an earlier thread when I found it, haven't bought one yet, but should also work for the iPad.

We like both the iPhone and the iPad very much. And we'd LOVE 'Directv2iPAD'!!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Hdhead said:


> I can confirm the D* iPhone app works on the Ipad.


It works, but it looks just as ridiculous as any other iPhone app does on the iPad.


----------



## Bob Heymann (Jan 29, 2007)

O.K. I give up, what is Directv2iPAD ???????


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Bob Heymann said:


> O.K. I give up, what is Directv2iPAD ???????


It's a non-existent program that would allow you to watch DVR recordings on your iPad. Just like DirecTV2PC allows you to do on your PC.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

It's nothing right now. What people are hoping for is an app like DirecTV2PC that allows you to watch your recordings off of your DVR on computer (as long as they are on the same home network). People are hoping that DirecTV comes up with a similar app that allows you to watch recordings on an iPad, iPhone, or iPod Touch. Possibly even over 3G or WiFi outside your home.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Probably won't happen on 3G, but sitting on the deck within your WiFi range would be great! Air Video does the same from a PC --like mediashare, anything ripped to a PC works great.

And I'm not sure why the Directv (or any other iPhone app) looks ridiculous on the iPad. Yes, they're smaller but they WORK!


----------



## joe221 (Oct 18, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> The only iPad I would be even remotely interested in is the 64GB Wi-Fi + 3G. Unfortunately, the $829 asking price is robbery. No thank you...I'll take a Harmony please. If I want an iPad functionality I'll get a netbook for a quarter the cost.


As someone who owns both a Netbook (Toshiba bought last November) and an iPad Wifi 64. The Netbook is now gathering dust. I would sell it but it's the only computer I have (32bit Win 7U) that can still run the software to generate reports from my mom's blood pressure machine. Without a doubt, the iPad is the fastest computer I've ever owned. I'm typing on a iCore2Quad with 8GB RAM. Not even close. If it could print via the OS it would be just about perfect. Steve says that will come.... heheheh. :eek2:
IMHO


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

joe221 said:


> Without a doubt, the iPad is the fastest computer I've ever owned. I'm typing on a iCore2Quad with 8GB RAM. Not even close.


If your Core2 Quad machine with 8GB RAM was running an OS that could only run a single program at a time and was specifically designed for that machine, it would absolutely smoke the iPad. But it's much more versatile, so there is a tradeoff.


----------



## joe221 (Oct 18, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> If your Core2 Quad machine with 8GB RAM was running an OS that could only run a single program at a time and was specifically designed for that machine, it would absolutely smoke the iPad. But it's much more versatile, so there is a tradeoff.


Totally agree. It's just the overall experience is truly different and special. Would I use it as my primary PC, no, at least not yet. It is way more than a big iTouch, though. Also, 5 minutes playing with it in the store doesn't do it justice. It really is at home, at home. I'm far from an Apple fanboy, most of my PCs run Windows, my only Mac a recent mini, primarily runs Windows 7, now (I gave it to mom when her Dell smoked  ).


----------



## bertjo44 (Jan 14, 2009)

Sim-X said:


> Why would u want 2? The ipad would make for an awful remote. Maybe if you could pull up the guide and dvr list on it and it would send the commands to the box but to use as a remote would stupid imo.


Why do people insist on commenting like this when they don't like someone else's idea. After all you know what they say about opinions.:nono2:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

rjdude said:


> There's also FLPR for iPhone and I'm hoping will work with the iPad. This add-on antenna piece (sold at Best Buy) connects to your device and turns it into a universal programmable remote (the FLPR App from iTunes is free) -- no need to connect to computer to program and offers macros. The small iPhone screen made it less ideal there but the larger iPad screen should be great if they can support the iPad.


The FLPR works in the iPad, no problem. You just have to use the iPhone app for now. They are working on an iPad version of the app.

You now have me interested...


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Ipad is my first Apple product and I can honestly say I'm in love.:heart:


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

Beerstalker said:


> It's nothing right now. What people are hoping for is an app like DirecTV2PC that allows you to watch your recordings off of your DVR on computer (as long as they are on the same home network). People are hoping that DirecTV comes up with a similar app that allows you to watch recordings on an iPad, iPhone, or iPod Touch. Possibly even over 3G or WiFi outside your home.


i have heard plans of this from a friend who works for d* and got to watch the state of the company adress back in march. something about seamless transition from mobile to home. IE watching a show on iphone and as you walk into your house it syncs up with dvr, turn on tv, bam your at the same point in the show on your tv as your iphone. sounds kinda like a slingloaded dvr.


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

by the way i got all excited to go buy me an ipad... no dice they are sold out everywhere...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

brett_the_bomb said:


> by the way i got all excited to go buy me an ipad... no dice they are sold out everywhere...


They release more for sale on Sundays. Go to a Best Buy tomorrow when they open, and you should be able to grab one.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I use this Dell laptop (less than a year old) basically for Dbstalk. . . because I always have 8 or more tabs and a couple of browsers open for other things. There are still a few 'special' programs that need the laptop or desktop.

And, of course, you'll always need a laptop or desktop to synch / backup the iPhone / iPad.

I'll bet programs like TurboTax / Qbooks will be available within the year for the iPad.

For the non-believers, I'm no Apple person, hate iTunes (they really missed the chance to prove apple sofware didn't su. . .) but the iPad is REVOLUTIONARY!

Once multi-tasking is available. . . yes it will slow down but . . .


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

Jeremy W said:


> They release more for sale on Sundays. Go to a Best Buy tomorrow when they open, and you should be able to grab one.


thanks for the tip when i called they said it was a guessing game...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

brett_the_bomb said:


> thanks for the tip when i called they said it was a guessing game...


Yeah, that's the official word. But Sunday is the day.


----------



## snoots (Oct 29, 2007)

I hit this thread via google searching for directv remote or similar for IPAD. As much as I despise Apple and the whole locked down screw everybody we own you when you buy it company credo, I used IPODs with JRiver mediacenter bypassing the whole "I" experience. But I then picked up an IPOD touch and Jriver can't support it as Apple keeps changing things to break non APPLE access to the devices. After using the "kindle" reading app on the ipod touch I bought an IPAD for the bigger screen reading of books. Was very disappointed in the Ibook reader from apple but the Amazon kindle ipad app works great. I am hopiing for the "stream from DVR" to come to the IPAD as for now copying or streaming things even using air video server is clunky and hamperred by the apple lock downs. As soon as the new firmware upgrade allowing multitasking occrus I may "jailbreak" mine to allow more open access and using as a 'disk" via usb on Windows pc. I would very much like to also control the HR20 DVR via WIFI from the ipod touch or ipad. Sorry for long / rant post.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

This seems like something the Logitech Revue GoogleTV box would do. That is supposed to have an iphone app to bring Harmony controls to the iphone/touch/ipad among other features.


----------

